# Measuring sticks



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

Measuring sticks are not a new idea but usually, the distance that you can measure is as small as the half (or one stick) length and I wanted to measure with the same sticks even smaller distances than "one stick length".

The sticks on the pics are 28" long (each) and I can measure with them distances as small as 8" up to 52" (I mean, inside distance of a box or cabinet)

I also wanted to be able to measure the outside distance of a cabinet....

Do you know why usually, when we are thinking about a problem, we tilt our head to the left or right ?...
...to concentrate all the IQ in one place :smile: 

So, I tilted my head to the left and what I came with is....on the pictures...

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Excellent sermon.


----------



## Vince Faulkner (Jan 28, 2008)

*Ruler or folding rule*

I saw in one of your pictures that you were using a tape measure, why not use that? Their are still folding rulers out their to do the same thing also. Don't get me wrong, I love jigs and impromptu things to make a job easer, but you are trying to re-event the wheel. But on the other hand, you'll be the one with the million dollar idea and I'll be saying "Well duh, why didn't I think of that."

Vince


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you Stuart

Hi vince
The tape measure is there just to show how small distance I can measure with the same sticks.

It looks like there are different opinions...I posted the same on other forums and got many replies from people saying that this is the best way to avoid measuring mistakes...

I made it after too many...."$#!t, again it's too short"...:furious: :smile: 

Regards
niki


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Buy a Red End Lufkin X-46 folding rule:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Years back, I bought the brass hardware needed to make up a story stick. It uses ordinary screen molding. Garrett Wade was selling them at the time. It's a valuable addition in my modest shop.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Vince i was thinking like you why to all the 
effort. But I can't count the number of times I measured something like 38 3/4' then marked up my board 37 3/4 or something like that. Or you get interrupted and forget your measurement. I like it niki. I'm going to make one. You still need a tape measure, but I can definitely see a use for it.
Chris


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

Niki, you must walk around with your head tilted to the left quite often. :smile: you always have great tutorials. thanks for taking the time


----------



## sao95 (Feb 6, 2008)

If i get the time I might make one of those, I could see it being very useful in several applications, mostly for shelving though. Thanks


----------



## allenn (Apr 13, 2008)

I saw a guy with a stick and a piece of cardboard. The stick had an L at one end. 
the cardboard had three parallel slits in it. he'd put the inside of the L on the far edge, and slide the cardbord over the stick, with alternating pieces of cardboard on opposite sides of the stick. He'd slide the cardboard down to the near edge, and the cardboard-stick interfaces kept it there. outside measure, cheap n easy. fast, too.

he'd put the outside of the ell against the far wall, slide the cardboard past the near wall, then bring it back to touch. Inside measure, just as fast, cheap, n easy.

when the cardboard wore to the point that friction no longer held it in place, he'd cut a new piece of cardboard. Man, was he lazy. cheap, too.

He also married the prettiest girl in town. Doggone it, she could cook, too.

They have a houseful of laughing, healthy kids.

some are their kids. others are their grandkids.

I guess they're both smart.

allen norris


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

Most elegant . 

Your woodworking skills and willingness to share your techniques are inspirational . 

Thank's again .

You Rock .:thumbsup:


If I tilt my head to the left the rock's roll out .:icon_smile:


----------

